# 2012 Bill Hargreaves Rodeo



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Results are now available online:

http://billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com/2012results.html

Thank you forum members who volunteered to captain for kids!

Pictures will be available soon. I'll update this thread when they're ready.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is a pick of my son's winning king


----------

